
Ogg objections (2010) - cpeterso
http://hardwarebug.org/2010/03/03/ogg-objections/
======
mark4o
Monty wrote up a detailed response to this in 2010:
[http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/lj-
pseudocut/o-response-1.h...](http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/lj-
pseudocut/o-response-1.html)

------
simoncion
> Those objecting that this index would be unavailable in a streaming scenario
> are forgetting that seeking is impossible there regardless.

"Streaming" can also mean "playback of and/or seeking within a partially
downloaded file". It's _awfully_ nice to start watching that multi-gigabyte
video within _seconds_ , rather than minutes or hours and be able to rewind
and fast-forward through the parts that are already on (and continue to be
delivered to) your system.

------
aaronbrethorst
Objections:

    
    
        Generality
        Overhead
        Latency
        Random access
        Timestamps
        Complexity
        

I'd like to add one more:

One of the worst examples of branding I've ever seen from an open source
project. Ogg? It sounds kind of like a portmanteau of odd and egg. Who wants
to use that?

------
J_Darnley
An objection I have: metadata tags. Let me start with it. The Vorbis Comment
structure has a framing bit. This is only used for the comment packet on
Vorbis streams. Theora, Flac (and Flac native), and Speex do not use it. I'm
not sure about Opus.

The good point is that the rest is simple and relatively flexible. 4 bytes as
a number of tags each with a 4 byte length. Definitely excessive and perhaps
should have some flag for different versions. 1, 2, 3, and 4 byte lengths and
count. Keys being limited in the spec to ASCII printable is a downside but
since it's utf8, 0x3d (the equals sign =) would still work as the key-value
separator. The spec also says that they should be case insensitive which would
make the utf8 comparisons harder.

